
Why Is There Philosophy of Mathematics at All [pdf] - lainon
https://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/24065753.pdf
======
Nomentatus
Given that the philosophy of mathematics (Boole, Peano, Russell) led directly
to computers, it's a bit ironic as a title appearing on this site!

------
Koshkin
Philosophy is trying to answer questions that do not have answers. Mathematics
studies that which does not exist (in the real world).

Yet, they are both useful.

